# japshow



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

*japshow pics 2011*

heres a few pics for now from the japshow today and i will post more later.

definitely felt out of practice as out of 523 shts , only half of them was any good lol

p.s. john (fuggles) , hope the rover 75 didnt ruin the image of the GTR's and skylines too much being parked with them :runaway: 

some pics was a little over exposed untill a bit later wheni noticed it and put a filter on the camera to sort that :thumbsup:






































































































plus some different ones


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Great photos!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Some very nice photos their Jay...:thumbsup:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well done Jay, I am looking forward to seeing the rest of them.



.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent day out thanks to everyone who helped oganise it, beforehand and on the day and to all those that helped on the stand. Roll of Japshow Finale! :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

cheers every one .

there was times i missed a few shots as i turned to the wife talking and those GTR's are too quite at low rpm lol because the time i turned back round they was already moving :nervous:

heres a few more , more to follow tonight probably


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Last pic 

It is only fair that I point out that I was only behind the STIWMXABC (or whatever) off the line

Beat it by over .3 of a second over the finish line despite missing second gear


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

for those that saw John Bradshaw's runs, here's what you can do to a Nissan V6:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> for those that saw John Bradshaw's runs, here's what you can do to a Nissan V6:


definitely looked good on the track :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

heres some more


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

and some more 












































































i do have some more pics and pics of other cars that went up the track like rx7's.......evo's........scooby's...........3000gt(gto)......etc.....etc , if any one wants to see them then just ask as i would guess some would maybe not like this being filled up with too many of the other cars .

some of the quality wasnt as good on this last lot of pics as they were some of my first shots of the day getting into the swing of it again.

2 last shots for now , quality quite poor as the camera was on the wrong settings :runaway: but it was still funny to see on the day


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Cheers for the photos pal. I will send them to my dad for fathers day.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Great pics dude........and Jamie fair play mate haha that was some funny sh.. dunno how John piloted the car laughing his arse off  :clap:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Did nobody take pics of the Borg? I forgot to take my camera, but that car is so cool and very loud!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Did nobody take pics of the Borg? I forgot to take my camera, but that car is so cool and very loud!


What one was it ? Model .........colour ..........


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

jaycabs said:


> What one was it ? Model .........colour ..........



It was the silver R33 GTR it has the number plate P4 GTR...it was stunning, and the engine bay is a work of art....:thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

jim-lm said:


> It was the silver R33 GTR it has the number plate P4 GTR...it was stunning, and the engine bay is a work of art....:thumbsup:


i didnt get many pics of all the the cars when the they was parked up together , no so easy when you got a wife and kid wanting to moving to do some thing else lol so i only got this pic of it


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> It is only fair that I point out that I was only behind the STIWMXABC (or whatever) off the line
> 
> Beat it by over .3 of a second over the finish line despite missing second gear


What did you run mate?


----------



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

very nice pics taken.

Weather seemed to hold too, which is rather odd for POD.

I was at Elvington, didn't see 1 Skyline there:bawling:
Looking forward to seeing Skylines annihilate others at TOTB


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

another few


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

another












jaycabs said:


> i didnt get many pics of all the the cars when the they was parked up together , no so easy when you got a wife and kid wanting to moving to do some thing else lol so i only got this pic of it


----------

